# SnowBear hitchmount for UTV?



## RCS7 (Jan 14, 2016)

So glad I found this forum. I'm looking to pick up a used UTV (Kawasaki Mule, Polaris Ranger, etc) and am wondering if there's any way to use a Snow Bear Pro Flex Pro front receiver mounted plow (the red one). I already have it and it's in decent working order. I'd hate to have to put out the money for a new plow when I already have one that won't otherwise be seeing any use. Any ideas as to whether this PolarPro Flexblade could be modified to attach to a UTV (Polaris Ranger or Mule), or even weld up a mounting system to the UTV to accommodate it? I'm familiar with the plow, but in the dark concerning UTVs, mounting systems, and weight restrictions. The specs say the plow weights 290 lbs. Any creative thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Some UTV's have a 2" front receiver from the factory (mine does). The widest plow made for a utv is 72", how wide is the one you have? With 290 lbs hanging off the front of a utv you'll need some weight added to the bed while drive with the plow up. Looks like the Snowbear UTV blade are about 100 lbs lighter.

Personally I don't know if I would trust a blade mounted on the UTV receiver, seems like a lot of leverage if you hit a curb and would cause some damage.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the Kubota RTV have a 2" receiver hitch built into the front of them.

what are you other use's for the UTV?
how much area are you plowing as well?

and how often?


----------



## woodburner (Jul 16, 2015)

I took a snoway off a truck cut it down to 72" welded a 2" square tubing on it and bought a kfi hitch for the front of my ranger and been using it all winter works great weights about 250lb maybe 300 I put 5 suitcase weights in the bed


----------



## RCS7 (Jan 14, 2016)

The Pro Flex blade is 84" currently. I had thought of cutting it down, but I'm not sure that would eliminate much weight, (if that's the concern). I'll be putting it on a 2006 Kawasaki Mule 3010 diesel which is a bit bigger and heavier than some of the other UTVs I was looking at. The existing bumper has an area at the front frame for a winch. I'm looking to put a 500lb 2" bumper mount receiver there as my plow doesn't require a winch and this is the best access to the UTV frame I can find. 
The plow blade is mounted with springs to protect the frame while hitting curbs and rocks, etc. Does anyone know if heavier plows like a Boss V Plow require beefing up the front suspension, or is it just a matter of adding weight to the back? I won't really know how the weight impacts the Mule until I get it on there. 
Thanks for your replies!


----------



## woodburner (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a 06 mule diesel it was a good work horse it will handle that plow I would think I would cut it down just because I think that is to big the boss plow does not require heavier springs but some guys add them


----------



## tooldad (Jan 23, 2011)

*utv plow*

I have the boss utv plow on a yamaha viking. I have the 72" straight with a poly blade/steel frame. I ended up putting on 2" lift rings on the springs and putting a little extra air in the tires when plowing vs when trail riding.

The straight plow from boss is about 40lbs lighter than the 6-6 V plow. I can definitely tell the plow is on the front even with the spring lifters.


----------

